
No Country for Private Blockchains - dcawrey
https://medium.com/@mark_dago/no-country-for-private-blockchains-c48cec703382
======
Young_God
Wow! The article was interesting, but looking at the Grid+ project is amazing!
They are going to start a blockchain based electrical utility, create a secure
hardware device to interface Ethereum with IoT. Establish a USD backed stable
crypto token, and establish what will likely be one of the largest off-chain
liquidity pools using state channels! Mind blown.

------
5v7EG3xxUyigM
The author seems competent and honest. It is nice to see that the public
Ethereum network was chosen because it has features that are needed and not
available in other networks. It's going to take a while to get through their
white paper, it looks very detailed.

------
Navigator
This is an interesting article on private vs. public blockchains. I personally
have never really seen the value in using extremely inefficient distributed
ledgers in lieu of a database for permissioned settings.

